# New Reptile shop in Cornwall



## Kernow Aquatics Reptiles (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi everyone,

We are a new Reptile & Fish shop that has just opened in Cornwall, we have very experienced staff and a great range of dry goods and livestock.

Would be great to see you all!


----------



## Charlou (May 8, 2021)

Kernow Aquatics Reptiles said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are a new Reptile & Fish shop that has just opened in Cornwall, we have very experienced staff and a great range of dry goods and livestock.
> 
> Would be great to see you all!


----------



## Charlou (May 8, 2021)

Hello! I have rehomed 2 leopard geckos. Female snow mack het lavendar, male Enigma met albino. She is gravid (they are now housed separately). She is laying fertile eggs until September. Would you be interested in incubating them? I have started 2 which i am going to raise but no more. Many thanks x


----------

